# Vim upgrade to 7.3.1276 - no gui and no make config



## abelard (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, I'm running FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p4.  Today, as part of a routine update, I upgraded editors/vim to 7.3.1276. It built and works but now there is no GUI support. The install says 
	
	



```
Big version without GUI
```
 I believe the old default was huge version with GUI..

I deinstalled and tried to run `make config`, but now it says 
	
	



```
===> No options to configure
```
 I also tried `make rmconfig` and then `make config` but got the same message: no options to configure.  Before this update, you could run `make config` and set the options you wanted.

I also tried `make WITH_X11=yes WITH_GTK2=yes install clean`, and it compiled without complaint, but the install was the same as before 
	
	



```
Big version without GUI
```

What happened?  How do I fix this?  I need my gvim.  TYVM.


----------



## jozze (Jul 2, 2013)

You're right ... in any case, try updating your ports tree again -- there is another version now, vim-7.3.1276_1, although it still doesn't show anything when you call `# make config`.

Still, it installs gvim automatically. If you cannot see it, just use `# rehash` after update. Unfortunatelly for you, it's just a symlink to vim.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 2, 2013)

As workaround add this to your /etc/make.conf:

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/editors/vim}
WITH_VIM_OPTIONS=yes
.endif
```


----------



## BertramScharpf (Jul 10, 2013)

I called this behaviour a bug: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/180417


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 12, 2013)

My compilation settings for gvim in /etc/make.conf

```
WITH_OPTIONS=YES
vim_SET+=CSCOPE EXUBERANT_CTAGS GTK2 LUA NLS PERL PYTHON RUBY TCL X11
vim_SET+=XTERM_SAVE
vim_UNSET+=ATHENA GNOME MOTIF
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm not sure but installing ports-mgmt/dialog4ports may enable the configuration screen.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 26, 2013)

I got really annoyed with editors/vim today because I discovered that it had installed stuff such as lang/tcl and lang/ruby while I really have no need for all that stuff. It's unwanted overhead for me.

I was under the impression that the update would honour my previous configuration, but no such luck.

I'm still not 100% happy, but a bit less annoyed since I discovered how I can get rid of most of the "bloat":


```
# VIM configuration
VIM_PORT_SCRIPT_LANGS="lua perl python"
```
If you add that to /etc/make.conf it will honour your choice and ignore languages such as Tcl and Ruby.

Unfortunately I couldn't get it to ignore cscope as well. Fortunately cscope isn't exactly big, but it sure gives a feeling as if you're no longer in control how editors/vim is to be installed. Quite a shame too in my opinion (if I could help it I'd also want to get rid of the examples and documentation).


----------



## zeissoctopus (Jul 27, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> I'm still not 100% happy, but a bit less annoyed since I discovered how I can get rid of most of the "bloat":
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You may ignore any stuffs in "vim_UNSET" line


```
WITH_OPTIONS=YES
vim_SET+=EXUBERANT_CTAGS GTK2 LUA NLS PERL PYTHON X11
vim_SET+=XTERM_SAVE
vim_UNSET+=CSCOPE ATHENA GNOME MOTIF RUBY TCL
```


----------



## fonz (Jul 27, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I couldn't get it to ignore cscope as well. Fortunately cscope isn't exactly big, but it sure gives a feeling as if you're no longer in control how editors/vim is to be installed. Quite a shame too in my opinion (if I could help it I'd also want to get rid of the examples and documentation).


I usually build editors/vim-lite with only the things I really want added to it. I put the following in /usr/ports/editors/vim-lite/Makefile just before the .include line at the end (yes, I do want the documentation and examples):

```
PORT_OPTIONS= DOCS EXAMPLES X11 GTK2
```
It's probably not the prettiest solution but it works for me.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, but I'm very reluctant with adding options such as WITH_OPTIONS to make.conf because I can't determine the possible impact it may have on other ports. That's basically my biggest concern; I don't want to use an option which I'll have to enable and disable whenever I'm messing with editors/vim, I'm too lazy for that 

I'll definitely look into editors/vim-lite whenever I get the chance.

My main idea is basically to include stuff such as documentation and such on my main server, but on the rest I don't want it included since there's no need, and it may save me some disk space too.


----------



## fonz (Jul 27, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> I'll definitely look into editors/vim-lite whenever I get the chance.


Essentially, editors/vim-lite is just editors/vim with (almost) no options. I think that's called a _slave port_. But by tweaking the Makefile of editors/vim-lite as described above you can explicitly add the options you _do_ want (e.g. PERL, PYTHON, X11, etc.) rather than having to figure out how to disable the stuff you _don't_ want. Personally, I find the former more convenient.

It does puzzle me though that apparently there's no configuration screen for editors/vim anymore. There is an options file in /usr/ports/editors/vim but neither `make config` nor `portmaster --force-config editors/vim` seem to produce a configuration dialog. And yes, even with ports-mgmt/dialog4ports installed.

Edit: Without any options manually added to editors/vim-lite:

```
[CMD=%]cd /usr/ports/editors/vim-lite[/CMD]
[CMD=%]make all-depends-list[/CMD]
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
```
Pretty lean, eh?


----------

